# Capoeira Girl -- short film



## Gordon Nore (Apr 17, 2009)

Found this great little film on another board. Hope it hasn't been posted before. Enjoy...


[yt]vwG7JwXtUSI[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 17, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 17, 2009)

I like.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2009)

I see she hydrates before and after her sessions. Good thinking!


----------



## searcher (Apr 17, 2009)

Great find!!!


----------



## kaizasosei (Apr 18, 2009)

Neat clip.
Hydrates before with the coke?....yikes.  That reminds me of the time i drank a carbonated beverage right before hitting the trampoline.   Geez, i thought i was going to explode and was almost writhing in pain. 

But upon checking, i see that she only takes a sip rather than chuging the whole coke.  Good thing because jumping around with gas in your stomach can be very painful.


----------

